# Against the Tide: The Valor of Margaret Wilson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2007)

There is a new book about Margaret Wilson, one of the Two Margarets who gave their lives for Christ's Crown & Covenant: _Against the Tide: The Valor of Margaret Wilson_ (July 2007) by Hope Irvin Marston. It is available here and here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a good book.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 2, 2007)

I so want to order that book for my 12 year old daughter. She LOVES biographical/historical novels but she hates tragedy. Have you read the book Andrew? How do they handle the drowning? I probably should wait til she matures a bit more but this book keeps coming up and it looks awesome.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 2, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I so want to order that book for my 12 year old daughter. She LOVES biographical/historical novels but she hates tragedy. Have you read the book Andrew? How do they handle the drowning? I probably should wait til she matures a bit more but this book keeps coming up and it looks awesome.



The end of the story is handled very gracefully. Yet, there is no denying that this is one of the most poignant episodes in all of church history. The book is very well written, and highly recommended for all readers young and old.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, I'll let my wife read it first, I'm sure she'll like it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 2, 2007)

The two Margaret's. Faithfulness can be hardcore.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Andrew. I have to get this for me and my 13yr old daughter.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There is a new book about Margaret Wilson, one of the Two Margarets who gave their lives for Christ's Crown & Covenant: _Against the Tide: The Valor of Margaret Wilson_ (July 2007) by Hope Irvin Marston. It is available here and here.




This was reviewed by Prof Robert McCollum at the opening lecture of Reformed Theological College (Belfast); he definitely gave it the  which is high praise as it is his job to teach Covenanter History (at the Irish Covenanter ministerial college).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Thanks Andrew, I'll let my wife read it first, I'm sure she'll like it.





Augusta said:


> Thanks for the heads up Andrew. I have to get this for me and my 13yr old daughter.



You're welcome! 



Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > There is a new book about Margaret Wilson, one of the Two Margarets who gave their lives for Christ's Crown & Covenant: _Against the Tide: The Valor of Margaret Wilson_ (July 2007) by Hope Irvin Marston. It is available here and here.
> ...



 I have fond memories of my visit to RTC in '94.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 5, 2007)

> I have fond memories of my visit to RTC in '94.



Who was in the college then?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> > I have fond memories of my visit to RTC in '94.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was in the college then?



I spent a night at Cameron House (this was at the old campus location), but don't recall any students' names, just Ted Donnelly (wish I had met Frederick Leahy). I also met a very nice young lady at the Covenanter Book Shop. 

My visit was in connection with the 1994 International RP Synod held outside Dublin. I also have fond recollections of the hospitality I received in Ulster and the wonderful historical tour of Scotland by Sinclair Horne, president of the Scottish Reformation Society, which included a visit to Wigtown to the sites where the Two Margarets died and were buried.


----------

